# Lcd tv, which one of these is best buy?



## positivenote (11 Dec 2006)

Hi all getting myself a 37in lcd and i have come across these two... it would be great if someone could recomend to mee which is the better buy. thanks a million

[broken link removed]

[broken link removed]

ps: im not too sure if the weight of them is accurate??

apologies, but if anyone thinks id be better off with just going with a 32in please let me know... its going to be my main TV in the dining room.


----------



## tiger (11 Dec 2006)

Look very similar, the LG seems to have more "dual picture" functionality, but the Samsung has a higher contrast ratio, otherwise they're the same.  Have a look on avforums.com.  Also have a look a [broken link removed], they have a 40" next Mon for the same price (& no delivery!).  I'm sure there's plenty of discussion on boards.ie


----------



## philboy (11 Dec 2006)

Hi Positivenote,

I'm a big fan of Komplett myself, but recently i stumbled across pixmania.com. I've ordered a couple of products from them & they have arrived on time 2-3days each time & in perfect condition.

I've found pretty much the same lcd as the LG one you mentioned above but its a 42" for only an extra €48 (after delivery , it actually works out cheaper)  


-- Spec --
The spec is pretty simliar to the LG in komplett & it is a fairly decent spec.
- it has a good viewing angle 178 degrees
- good contrast & good brightness
- good speaker system, although you will propably be hooking this up to a surround sound system. If you dont have one then i definitely rcommend getting one. 
- it also has a fairly good response time too.

** Here is the real bonus:
If you bought the 37" LG from Komplett
 - 37" LG LCD = 1299
 - Delivery     =  124.90 (2-3 days)
_____________________
Total            = €1423.90

If you buy the 42" LG from Pixmania
 - 42" LG LCD = 1347
 - Delivery     =  30.40 (1-2 days)
_____________________
Total            = €1377.40

You end up getting the 42" LG LCD for €46.50 cheaper than the 37" LG LCD & you get it in 1-2 days rather than 2-3 days.


----------



## Sunster (11 Dec 2006)

I have a Samsung and am quite happy with it.


----------



## redstar (12 Dec 2006)

If buying a TV from Komplett or Pixmania, will they take away your old TV ? They charge the new TV PRF so are they obliged to remove the old one ?

To part answer my own question, this is Pixmanias policy  ...

"Conditions for collecting end-of-life goods

    * The system is based on "1 product collected for the purchase of 1 product".
    * Products must be from a similar category or have the save function. For example, if you purchase a camera, we will take your old camera back and ensure free recycling in an ecological manner. If you purchase a computer, we will not take back your old television or mobile phone.

How are my end-of-life products returned to Pixmania?

    * Old products can be returned within 15 days after the delivery date of your new product, to the following address :

La Centrale Fotovista – Service Recyclage
ZAC de la Maison Neuve
Avenue de la Commune de Paris,
91220 Bretigny sur Orge
FRANCE"


----------



## tallpaul (12 Dec 2006)

Happened to be in Dunnes Stores yesterday and they were selling a Philips 42" HD Ready LCD for €1349. Thought it was very good value (if one was into televisions of this size...)


----------



## collieb (12 Dec 2006)

Would anyone interested in buying these TVs not be better off waiting until after christmas and the silly sale season? They seem to be dropping in price every week as it is anyway so hopefully we will see big reductions in the sales. At least thats what im waiting for anyway!


----------



## npgallag (12 Dec 2006)

tallpaul......A Philips 42" HD Ready LCD for €1349......are ya sure..that sounds like amazing value seeing as there 2k anywhere else..What Dunnes was this.. Maybe it was 32" ..??


----------



## tallpaul (12 Dec 2006)

npgallag said:


> tallpaul......A Philips 42" HD Ready LCD for €1349......are ya sure..that sounds like amazing value seeing as there 2k anywhere else..What Dunnes was this.. Maybe it was 32" ..??


 
Quite clearly and most definitely a 42". It was in the Dunnes Stores in Blessington. You could try ringing them. They only had one on display but may have had more behind the scenes.


----------



## dimple (12 Dec 2006)

They had the same 42inch in Cornelscourt also it was €1399 as far as I can remember.


----------



## npgallag (13 Dec 2006)

Checked Dunne Stores in Athlone and they had Philips 42" HD Ready  for €1349, but it was a Plasma tv not an LCD...?


----------



## bskinti (15 Dec 2006)

_


npgallag said:



			tallpaul......A Philips 42" HD Ready LCD for €1349......are ya sure..that sounds like amazing value seeing as there 2k anywhere else..What Dunnes was this.. Maybe it was 32" ..??
		
Click to expand...

_How come you always hear about the cheeper ones after buying and I thought i done well, Got a Philips 42542 LCD Digital crystal High Def Hd ready and black for 1499 in power city


----------



## npgallag (18 Dec 2006)

bskinti  ...the TV on sale in Dunnes is a Plasma not LCD, so not really any bargain at all.....YOu did do well as that 42" in power city is advertised for *€ 1849.95*


----------



## MB05 (18 Dec 2006)

I'd hold off buying an LCD that size in Powercity for at least another week.  My brother has a part time job there and he said one of the managers told him there will be a couple of hundred euro off them on Stephen's Day.  I'm sure DID will be the same.  The Stephen's Day sale is their biggest day of the year.  All hands on deck etc.  All the staff have to work it.


----------



## IrishGunner (18 Dec 2006)

Think I will be there(power city) on Stephens Day and buy one then take it home to watch the Arsenal v Watford game at home

Age old question Lcd v plasma, i know there is a key post, but which is better?

Lcd seem to be more expensive. Bro in law has a Samsung LCD 37' and its wasted on him as he is a Chelsea fan but quality & sound is excellent. Parents have a Philips but not sure if its plasma or lcd Which is better for watching movies and sports 
Forget about the soaps.....


----------



## MB05 (19 Dec 2006)

I haven't a clue which is better - LCD or plasma.  My brother seems to think LCD's are better.  He is also a huge fan of the Samsung LCD's. He's only 17 so he may just be listening to the senior salesmen too much.  On the other hand he is staring at those screens for 2-3 days a week and has dealt with customers returning stuff so he might know what he is talking about.

We got him a 19" Widescreen HD Ready Sumsung LCD in Argos yesterday for Christmas.  It was €375.  It also doubles as a computer monitor.  It seems to be a good price for it as it is €379 from pixmania and you still have to pay for delivery (another €20).


----------



## bskinti (19 Dec 2006)

The one I got 42" LCD was a one only for 1499, The manager seemed p.... off when I said I'd take it right away, seemly some one got it out for display and it was discovered that they already had one on display, The girl I was dealing with said that she was told to put that price on it, it hadn't even been plugged in, she also said that they were going up to 1800 next day, They were on special offer for a week for €1599. I left them discussing the prices,


----------



## MonsieurBond (20 Dec 2006)

IrishGunner said:


> Age old question Lcd v plasma, i know there is a key post, but which is better?
> 
> Lcd seem to be more expensive. Bro in law has a Samsung LCD 37' and its wasted on him as he is a Chelsea fan but quality & sound is excellent. Parents have a Philips but not sure if its plasma or lcd Which is better for watching movies and sports
> Forget about the soaps.....



You will find some useful comparisons of LCD versus Plasma with Google, e.g. CNet.com: Plasma vs LCD: Which is Right for you
and [broken link removed]

Consensus seems to be LCD unless you are going for 42" and above in which case Plasma is better value.

LCDs can suffer from motion blurring which will affect Sports viewing but this is less true of newer models. 

My advice - as ever - is to look at the TV in the shop, ideally with some chosen material (either bring a DVD or else try to watch sports on it, for example), to compare, as much as possible like with like.


----------



## pnh (20 Dec 2006)

I am not going to get into the LCD v Plasma argument-there is more then enough of that elsewhere.I will just say I have had a 32" LCD for 6 months now and 75% of my viewing is football and I can tell u that motion blur is not a problem.Most of the time I forget it is LCD.
Its generally v.good on NTL analogue-some of the lesser digital channels can be a bit ropey-I gather its something to do with low bit rates-but its never a problem with Sky Sports


----------



## MonsieurBond (21 Dec 2006)

pnh said:


> I am not going to get into the LCD v Plasma argument-there is more then enough of that elsewhere.I will just say I have had a 32" LCD for 6 months now and 75% of my viewing is football and I can tell u that motion blur is not a problem.Most of the time I forget it is LCD.
> Its generally v.good on NTL analogue-some of the lesser digital channels can be a bit ropey-I gather its something to do with low bit rates-but its never a problem with Sky Sports



Recent LCDs do not suffer from motion blurring as the refresh rate is quite good. By recent I mean bought in the last 2 years.


----------



## MB05 (23 Dec 2006)

IrishGunner,  just took this from the powercity website.  It has some of their Stephen's Day sale prices posted on it.  I think the numbers of each are limited and prices are only valid until noon.

*UP TO 20% on LARGE SCREEN LCD and PLASMA TELEVISIONS  
 SONY - SAMSUNG - PHILIPS - NORDEMENDE - SANYO - BEKO - TOSHIBA 

   SONY 40" LCD ..... 1499euro inc PRF 15euro
 LG 42" PLASMA ..... 999euro inc PRF 15euro 
 NORDEMENDE 15" LCD ..... 199euro inc PFR 5euro
 SONY 32" LCD ..... 979euro inc PRF 10euro
 PHILIPS 23" LCD ..... 499euro inc PRF 10euro
 POWERPOINT DVD Recorder ... 99euro inc PRF 1euro
 BEKO 20" CTV 115euro inc PFR 5euro
 SONY HOME CINEMA SYSTEM ... 199 inc PRF 1euro
 PHILIPS 37" LCD ..... 1199euro inc PRF 15euro

*


----------



## idontknow (29 Dec 2006)

I've heard Playstations can ruin LCD's is this true? Do they affect Plasmas too?

I'm completely lost with the whole TV thing - what does HD ready mean?


----------



## idontknow (29 Dec 2006)

I've heard Playstations can ruin LCD's is this true? Do they affect Plasmas too?

I'm completely lost with the whole TV thing - what does HD ready mean?
​


----------



## MonsieurBond (29 Dec 2006)

idontknow said:


> I've heard Playstations can ruin LCD's is this true? Do they affect Plasmas too?
> 
> I'm completely lost with the whole TV thing - what does HD ready mean?
> ​



Plasmas are traditionally more susceptible to screen burn than LCD TVs.

Leaving any static image displayed on the TV for a long time e.g. leaving a game (or a DVD) on the menu for a long time can cause a "ghost image" to remain permanently on the Plasma. Apparently, new Plasmas are particularly susceptible in the first 80 hours (if I remember correctly) of use , so you must be particularly careful then.

HD (High Definition) TV means higher resolution i.e. more lines of detail. There are different standards prevalent as the TV screen gets bigger. Techo explanation here.


----------



## IrishGunner (30 Dec 2006)

MB05 said:


> IrishGunner,  just took this from the powercity website.  It has some of their Stephen's Day sale prices posted on it.  I think the numbers of each are limited and prices are only valid until noon.
> 
> *UP TO 20% on LARGE SCREEN LCD and PLASMA TELEVISIONS
> SONY - SAMSUNG - PHILIPS - NORDEMENDE - SANYO - BEKO - TOSHIBA
> ...



Managed to grab me a Philips 42" LCD and hooked it up today cost me €1299 and €89 for a stand in Power city on Stephens Day

Now looking for wireless speakers but thats another day

Cheers


----------



## Guest127 (1 Jan 2007)

went down to currys in newry yesterday to buy a Toshiba 37'' lcd they have. young guy in the shop more or less talked me out of it. said the LG was better as was the Samsung. Demonstrated the LG ie picture in picture and 3 side pictures to see whats on elsewhere etc. £899. but as my space is confined I had to check the height again so when I came home and checked it out I went to currys website and unfortunately for the young chap in the store you can buy the telly for £150 cheaper off the web. crazy or what? that was a really good  price Irishgunner.


----------



## Ceist Beag (4 Jan 2007)

IrishGunner what is the contrast on that tv? I shopped around most of the leading electrical shops and found that LG were generally the bst value. Got meself a 37" LG LCD model with a contrast of 1200:1 for €1100 in Dixons.


----------



## IrishGunner (4 Jan 2007)

Ceist Beag said:


> IrishGunner what is the contrast on that tv? I shopped around most of the leading electrical shops and found that LG were generally the bst value. Got meself a 37" LG LCD model with a contrast of 1200:1 for €1100 in Dixons.



Not sure here is the link for the TV I bought

They only had a few in Power City and we got there early enough. Brother got one in DID not sure for the same price.


----------



## worktolive (29 Jan 2007)

Does anyone have any advise on a 12v TV, we are looking for something for our camper van, preferably with a DVD player.
The thing is, I presume that running the DVD player would eat up a lot of battery. Would it be better to use a laptop, and if so does anyone know how to get the TV to play on the laptop, I think there are a few methods, TV top box type thing, or maybe a TV card. Don't know much about it.
Thanks


----------

